# Bolt Rebooting all of a sudden.



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

Long time TiVO user...ive posted on here several times and always glad for the help.

My Bolt just started rebooting this morning...it gets to "almost there" then switches to "green screen...stating something is terribly wrong...wait 3 hours, etc"...then about 5 seconds later it reboots again and starts this routine all over again....It never goes into the repair mode.

I tried Kickstart 54, but that just started the same process again.

Is this a hard drive issue? Or a Power Supply Issue.

I have had several TiVOs and have been through all sorts of self-repairs...its the diagnosing that I need help on.

Any suggestions please.

Thanks

M<Z


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

Has anybody experienced this? Seems like something someone would know about. New hdd ordered but amazon is slowed down. I’m not even sure the bolt will initialize and setup the new drive in the condition it’s in. 

Please help with your ideas.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well there are a couple things you could try. Easiest would be power supply. I think the Bolt uses 12v 2A supply. So if you have a 12V 2A (or higher than 2A, the volts must be 12) you could try that. Also make sure the polarity is the same as the stock AC/power supply. If this does not work try a drive. Are you on TE3 or TE4/Hydra? Keep in mind when swapping around drives in Bolts you will most likely lose everything. If you don't mind losing everything you can try a blank 2.5 drive or a blank 3.5 drive connected directly to the Sata port on the Bolt motherboard. In the 3.5 case you would need power for the drive, either an enclosure or I've seen power adapters that will connect directly to the power input on a Sata drive. Make sure the drive is blank when you put it in. It should format to whichever OS is on the current drive, TE3 or TE4. Again you will be staring fresh, even if you put the old drive back in, after putting in the new drive the old drive will also lose everything (pretty much).

The only way to keep recordings/settings swapping a drive in a Bolt as far as I know is to clone the original to a blank drive. Clone not copy. The drive you are are cloning to must be the same size or larger than the original. Since cloning even if the new drive is larger it will still only be using the same amount of space as the original (there is a way to copy and expand a Bolt drive but you will have to search for that, my answer is mostly for diagnostic testing). Once you clone you would basically have two identical drives as far as the Bolt is concerned. However if you do ANYTHING with the new drive, make even one recording, change a setting/whatever they will no longer be identical so can no longer swap.

Pretty much hope it is your power supply, if not hope you don't mind starting fresh as can be difficult to swap drives around in a Bolt without losing everything, even if you are experienced with it.


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> Well there are a couple things you could try. Easiest would be power supply. I think the Bolt uses 12v 2A supply. So if you have a 12V 2A (or higher than 2A, the volts must be 12) you could try that. Also make sure the polarity is the same as the stock AC/power supply. If this does not work try a drive. Are you on TE3 or TE4/Hydra? Keep in mind when swapping around drives in Bolts you will most likely lose everything. If you don't mind losing everything you can try a blank 2.5 drive or a blank 3.5 drive connected directly to the Sata port on the Bolt motherboard. In the 3.5 case you would need power for the drive, either an enclosure or I've seen power adapters that will connect directly to the power input on a Sata drive. Make sure the drive is blank when you put it in. It should format to whichever OS is on the current drive, TE3 or TE4. Again you will be staring fresh, even if you put the old drive back in, after putting in the new drive the old drive will also lose everything (pretty much).
> 
> The only way to keep recordings/settings swapping a drive in a Bolt as far as I know is to clone the original to a blank drive. Clone not copy. The drive you are are cloning to must be the same size or larger than the original. Since cloning even if the new drive is larger it will still only be using the same amount of space as the original (there is a way to copy and expand a Bolt drive but you will have to search for that, my answer is mostly for diagnostic testing). Once you clone you would basically have two identical drives as far as the Bolt is concerned. However if you do ANYTHING with the new drive, make even one recording, change a setting/whatever they will no longer be identical so can no longer swap.
> 
> Pretty much hope it is your power supply, if not hope you don't mind starting fresh as can be difficult to swap drives around in a Bolt without losing everything, even if you are experienced with it.


Thank you so much for this. I did order a drive and I'm not worried about losing everything. I have clones and expanded drives before but I'm not gonna worry about it.

The dumb question is. Is the power supply totally external...in other words just the plug/adapter? I have exchanged power supplies in the past for hd and series 2 that were internal.

Either way. It's a potential culprit.


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Stinkweed8 said:


> Thank you so much for this. I did order a drive and I'm not worried about losing everything. I have clones and expanded drives before but I'm not gonna worry about it.
> 
> The dumb question is. Is the power supply totally external...in other words just the plug/adapter? I have exchanged power supplies in the past for hd and series 2 that were internal.
> 
> Either way. It's a potential culprit.


Yes fully external. Nothing special about it, just a standard 12v output. Just make sure the polarity is correct and at least the rated current.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Can buy new adapters from Tivo.

Accessories


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Stinkweed8 said:


> Thank you so much for this. I did order a drive and I'm not worried about losing everything. I have clones and expanded drives before but I'm not gonna worry about it.


A lot depends on what model drive you ordered. Hopefully one recommended in the group here as the Bolt is VERY picky about what drives will work with it. You almost certainly want a PMR drive, not an SMR drive. And it is not easy to find a PMR 2.5 drive, most current models are SMR (especially 1TB and up). I myself use a 3.5 I KNOW is PMR in an external enclosure. I run the Sata cable directly from the Bolt motherboard directly to the Sata connection on the 3.5 drive. And get the drive power from the enclosure.

Oh, yeah cloning/copying/expanding a lot different now. Since Bolts and Roamios also have a flash drive on the motherboard, Bolts have even more on the flash drive than Roamios which is why it is difficult to maintain recordings/settings when swapping drives around. You really can't do anything with the flash drive, it is not user replaceable (at least not for the average user, I don't know anyone who has done it.)


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

KevTech said:


> Can buy new adapters from Tivo.
> 
> Accessories


just did thanks...shipping was a bit pricey, but the adapter was cheap and made it worth the shipping cost


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> A lot depends on what model drive you ordered. Hopefully one recommended in the group here as the Bolt is VERY picky about what drives will work with it. You almost certainly want a PMR drive, not an SMR drive. And it is not easy to find a PMR 2.5 drive, most current models are SMR (especially 1TB and up). I myself use a 3.5 I KNOW is PMR in an external enclosure. I run the Sata cable directly from the Bolt motherboard directly to the Sata connection on the 3.5 drive. And get the drive power from the enclosure.
> 
> Oh, yeah cloning/copying/expanding a lot different now. Since Bolts and Roamios also have a flash drive on the motherboard, Bolts have even more on the flash drive than Roamios which is why it is difficult to maintain recordings/settings when swapping drives around. You really can't do anything with the flash drive, it is not user replaceable (at least not for the average user, I don't know anyone who has done it.)


I got this drive...I hope it works...I did find it on the forum someplace on here...Im not too sure if its the right one or not.

TOSHIBA MQ03ABB200 2.5 2TB 5400RPM SATA - 3 yr factory warranty 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CQCD6NM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

let me know if its not gonna work, i can cancel the order still since amazon is so slow to deliver right now.

Z


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Stinkweed8 said:


> I got this drive...I hope it works...I did find it on the forum someplace on here...Im not too sure if its the right one or not.
> 
> TOSHIBA MQ03ABB200 2.5 2TB 5400RPM SATA - 3 yr factory warranty
> 
> ...


BINGO--that's the one. You should be fine.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Stinkweed8 said:


> I got this drive...I hope it works...I did find it on the forum someplace on here...Im not too sure if its the right one or not.
> 
> TOSHIBA MQ03ABB200 2.5 2TB 5400RPM SATA - 3 yr factory warranty
> 
> ...


Should be ok, according to many here who have used this model. Interesting, the vendor is listed as "Worldwide Product Importer". Used to be sold by goharddrive, wonder if it is the same company just renamed. Goharddrive was/is pretty good, I think they deal a lot in discontinued and white label type drives, not sure about WPII. I would print out and keep your receipt. Though the listing says 3 year manufacturer warranty normally a hard drive manufacturer warranty is from the manufacturing date, not the purchase date. So if buying a discontinued model the actual manufacturer warranty could be less than 3 years, or even zero depending on the date on the drive. Goharddrive warrantied drives themselves for the full term they advertised, maybe write to the seller to check how the warranty works. Only thing is though they will replace drives during the warranty period they state since discontinued models mostly might not be able to get the same model if they run out of stock.

Also those power supplies from Tivo, they ARE cheap. Looks like the Bolt supplies are 7.99 plus shipping? The 4 tuner Roamio power supply is 5.99. I THINK they are the same power supply, at least spec wise. 12V 2A?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Goharddrive is still around, and has their own website (and this model drive available direct). I think they used to use a couple names at ebay, Goharddrive and "Apethouse". WPII is on ebay also, as WPII-USA. They might all be the same company, or are some kind of drop shippers?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

One more interesting thing, I went to Gohardrive site. Added this drive to my cart. Went to checkout with paypal. Final total was only 49.99, free shipping and NO TAX  Did not buy since I don't need one, was just curious. I'll stick with my external 3.5 for my one Bolt.


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> Should be ok, according to many here who have used this model. Interesting, the vendor is listed as "Worldwide Product Importer". Used to be sold by goharddrive, wonder if it is the same company just renamed. Goharddrive was/is pretty good, I think they deal a lot in discontinued and white label type drives, not sure about WPII. I would print out and keep your receipt. Though the listing says 3 year manufacturer warranty normally a hard drive manufacturer warranty is from the manufacturing date, not the purchase date. So if buying a discontinued model the actual manufacturer warranty could be less than 3 years, or even zero depending on the date on the drive. Goharddrive warrantied drives themselves for the full term they advertised, maybe write to the seller to check how the warranty works. Only thing is though they will replace drives during the warranty period they state since discontinued models mostly might not be able to get the same model if they run out of stock.
> 
> Also those power supplies from Tivo, they ARE cheap. Looks like the Bolt supplies are 7.99 plus shipping? The 4 tuner Roamio power supply is 5.99. I THINK they are the same power supply, at least spec wise. 12V 2A?


Got the power supply today (super fast shipping from Tivo)...it wasnt the PSU!!  I guess I have an extra power supply now.

Anybody need a psu...DM for a good deal shipped to you.

MZ


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

Just to wrap this thread up...I got the drive and the power supply today on the same day. The PSU did not solve the problem. I popped the drive in and the machine is going through setup so I am happy to assume that the drive crashed and the issue is being resolved with a new larger capacity drive. Unfortunately I lost all shows and settings, but what else is there to do while quarantined...

Thanks for the help...anybody need a PSU for a BOLT...hit me up

Z


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Stinkweed8 said:


> Thanks for the help...anybody need a PSU for a BOLT...hit me up


I'd keep it. Power supplies can go bad, or partially bad as time goes on. I got flashing lights once, was getting ready to do a drive thing but tried power supply and it solved the problem. Only PARTIALLY bad, still enough power for lights to come on etc but not enough to fully boot the drive. Nice to have a spare in case something like that happens or you need to test some other issue.

Glad the drive works. Check the manufacturing date on the drive, and the serial number, maybe check warranty status with Toshiba. Since HD warranty is usually the manufacturing date not the purchase date it may not have much of a warranty left. However the company selling will many times offer the full warranty themselves, will replace within 3 years. I'd check with the seller if the actual manufacturer warranty is not close to the 3 years promised, get in writing how they would handle it and keep your receipt.


----------



## Stinkweed8 (Feb 1, 2004)

tommage1 said:


> I'd keep it. Power supplies can go bad, or partially bad as time goes on. I got flashing lights once, was getting ready to do a drive thing but tried power supply and it solved the problem. Only PARTIALLY bad, still enough power for lights to come on etc but not enough to fully boot the drive. Nice to have a spare in case something like that happens or you need to test some other issue.
> 
> Glad the drive works. Check the manufacturing date on the drive, and the serial number, maybe check warranty status with Toshiba. Since HD warranty is usually the manufacturing date not the purchase date it may not have much of a warranty left. However the company selling will many times offer the full warranty themselves, will replace within 3 years. I'd check with the seller if the actual manufacturer warranty is not close to the 3 years promised, get in writing how they would handle it and keep your receipt.


good point...i guess i will hang on the extra psu

It is so nice that Tivo just lets the drives format themselves on these...unbelievably simple. The only glitch was that I had to call the cable company (cox) to remove and reset the cable card to get the channels to work without displaying the cable company screen


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Stinkweed8 said:


> It is so nice that Tivo just lets the drives format themselves on these...unbelievably simple. The only glitch was that I had to call the cable company (cox) to remove and reset the cable card to get the channels to work without displaying the cable company screen


Yes, up to a 3TB drive. Anything above that have to use special methods to get the full capacity of the drive. And yes, anytime starting fresh if you are using a cable card it needs to be re-paired to the Tivo. An ACTIVATED cable card will get quite a few channels without being "paired" but not all. Sounds like with yours you also get that cable company screen. The on board flash drive holding the OS, good in some ways, not so much others. It is another possible failure point, and one not user repairable (at least I don't know anyone who has been able to replace one). Also with a Bolt it has more "on it" than a Roamio, that is why cannot keep a backup drive with a Bolt (you can with a Roamio).

Sounds like you are in good shape now. Just determine if you want to run TE3 or TE4 Hydra, starting fresh best time to choose, can switch back and forth (for now) but if you go from TE4 to TE3 you will lose recordings, TE3 to TE4 will keep recordings.


----------

